# Protips on getting track back on Ditch Witch SK600? (Same tensioner as SK650)



## maintainer (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi all. We've had an SK600 for about a year and a half, mostly do trail work with it (pushing dirt, logs and rocks around). Threw a track twice yesterday and what a bear it was getting it back on. 

I believe the SK600 is the same mechanical setup as SK650 with the bolt you let out to loosen the tension - this is not the grease pressure tensioner setup.

Took three of us with crow bar, rock bars, 3 lb hammer (and socket set) but got it back on. Must be easier way that what we did (ended up taking off the drive sprocket both times).

Dug around online, seems having at least _two _crowbars and maybe some pipe pieces (to get space around that front roller as you run the track slowly) can do it. Wanted to ask here and see how other folks do it.


----------



## coltree (Nov 18, 2019)

Prevention - listen for the sound and feel of the track coming off. You can also buy new tracks, which are tighter, or tighten the current tracks.

When it comes off, I tilt the unit until it is 3" off the ground. I usually use a rope on the raised arm with a bumper pull. Sometimes I use a winch. If you cannot pull, use a jack a put it on blocks. Then I just retract the screw until I can push the front roller in. Usually takes 30-45 minutes.


----------

